# runtime? newbie plz help



## chrisbcrunch (Jun 17, 2005)

1.do the mini 1/18ths run longer then 10ths? 
2.is there a way to go over 1 hour run time with rc18mt if so what need? 
3.can 1/18ths go thru backyard small grass and dirt? 
4. is mamba the best motors and esc for the 1/18ths?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

chrisbcrunch said:


> 1.do the mini 1/18ths run longer then 10ths ?


 Generaly yes they do run longer



chrisbcrunch said:


> 2.is there a way to go over 1 hour run time with rc18mt if so what need??


I dont know about an hour! but 20 to 40 minutes is very possible!With brushless you can almost get 20 to 30 minutes with GP1100 Nimh batteries, With lipo you can easily go 30 to 40 minutes depending on the mah of the battery the higher the mah the longer it will run(thats true with any battery) with brushed motors you will probably get a max run time of 20 to 25 minutes with a stock type motor



chrisbcrunch said:


> 3.can 1/18ths go thru backyard small grass and dirt??


The Mini T will handle dirt but I would keep it out of grass anytaller than a puting green, and thats pretty much the same with any of em, you are erisking burning up the electronics from the extra strain on the motor in the grass. No problems with dirt though!



chrisbcrunch said:


> 4. is mamba the best motors and esc for the 1/18ths?


its hard to say whats best, there are a lot of great motors out there, The mambas are probably some of the best,affordable and fastest brushless motors out there, but if your looking for brushed probably a Mass termination from trinity or The reedy fireball motor, and a few others.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

I have heard of mini Ts that ran for around 1-1/2 hour with a li-po. Don't know what size (mah) battery it was or voltage!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Craps said:


> I have heard of mini Ts that ran for around 1-1/2 hour with a li-po. Don't know what size (mah) battery it was or voltage!


My X-Ray will get about 45-50 minutes with a 2 cell 900 mah Li-po battery.

Li-po packs -PQ2S-0850 $19.99 each :thumbsup: 

http://www.purehobby.com/LithiumPolymerPacks.htm


----------

